# hi:)



## christylove

hello mommies and mommiesto be :)
my name is Christy Nelson. me and my huband are ttc.... next month will be are 2 year anniveristy.....we suffered from a miscarriage last year,and we still have faith the God will bless us with children........God is a good God :) we may not understand everything that he does, but we trust him. My prayers is that we all have the blessings of being good mothers...... Jesus loves you and so I. I recieved my internet cheapies in the mail,and will be posting them as so as i learn how lol !!!!!! thank you for allowing me to take this journey with you and your family.... God bless you and take care!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

hi christy, i wanted to wish you all the luck. what do you do to increase your chances? do you temp and use ovulation tests?


----------



## christylove

tonight first night with wondfo..... :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 001.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## christylove

i use ovulation test....not sure how to chart temp......how are you


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## christylove

robinator said:


> Hi! :hi:

hi and it looks like congrats are in order so congrats:happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## christylove

angel2010 said:


> Welcome!

thank you and your little man is adorable...... are you ttc again ordo you have your hands full with him?


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave: I hope your TTC journey is a short one so you can start a pregnancy journey instead. :flower: I had a miscarriage in 2008 and two months later fell pregnant with my daughter. So fingers crossed you have a similar story. :hugs:


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flower: xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome to BnB, hun.


----------



## christylove

cleckner04 said:


> Welcome!! :wave: I hope your TTC journey is a short one so you can start a pregnancy journey instead. :flower: I had a miscarriage in 2008 and two months later fell pregnant with my daughter. So fingers crossed you have a similar story. :hugs:

thank you :) and i hope so too. your daughter is precious and i'm sure she was worth the wait... i'm looking forward to enjoying the joy of aa child-children:happydance:


----------



## christylove

:flower:


FragileDoll said:


> Welcome to BnB, hun.

thank you


----------



## v2007

:hi:

Welcome. 

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## christylove

v2007 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> V xxx

:wave: thank you :)


----------



## christylove

:coffee: am testing 08/16/2011
 



Attached Files:







Picture 002.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## christylove

christylove said:


> :coffee: am testing 08/16/2011

bottom is ovulation test


----------



## christylove

:sleep:
bottom is ovulation test
 



Attached Files:







Picture 003.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## christylove

:sleep:
bottom is ovulation test


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## christylove

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome!

:flower: thank you..... i see your current mood is sad. i hope that changes soon for you :)


----------



## christylove

xJG30 said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif

:happydance::happydance: thank you, and i'm glad to see that you are blessed with kids :) again thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

hi christy, i am sorry to hear about your miscarriage. we had a miscarriage in february as well due to a large fibriod in my uterus. the fibriod was discoved when i went to the emergency due to major pain due to the miscarriage. how long were you pregnengt before the miscarriage? do you know why you miscarriaged? i am assuming that you are waiting to ovulate now?


----------



## Jemma0717

:flow: Welcome! :flow: https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Others/others-085.gif


----------



## christylove

:hugs:


bellaswedus said:


> hi christy, i am sorry to hear about your miscarriage. we had a miscarriage in february as well due to a large fibriod in my uterus. the fibriod was discoved when i went to the emergency due to major pain due to the miscarriage. how long were you pregnengt before the miscarriage? do you know why you miscarriaged? i am assuming that you are waiting to ovulate now?

hi:flower: and thank you.....my miscarriage was 1 week after i was in a car accident at 14 weeks..... Doctors said that they don't know if the accident caused the miscarriage or if it was just sudden...... sorry to hear that you had to suffer threw the same type of pain..... i am gussing that that i am about to ovulate...not really sure my opk's have looked the same for weeks now...some days a tad lighter some times a tad darker.... when i got my internet cheapies in the mail i started posting both... so your guess is as good as mine....lol......well now we can take this journey to motherhood together... as of mylast ultra sound i have no abnormalities,and that was the middle of june this year..... so here we go :) i started a journal for testing... don't want to bog people down when they just want to say hi :) well God bless you and feel free to chat anytime!!!!!!!


----------



## christylove

Jemma0717 said:


> :flow: Welcome! :flow: https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Others/others-085.gif

:flower::flower::flower: thank you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/poohwelcome3.gif


----------



## christylove

hakunamatata said:


> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/poohwelcome3.gif

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW how cute thank you:hugs:


----------



## bellaswedus

hey christylove. you know it is easier to use the digi ovulation tests. you can buy them at walmart for about $30. you will get 20 digi tests. they last me for about 3month as i know roughly when i ovulate. how long is your cycle? what date did you have the first day of your period last? i have a very regular cycle of 28-29days and i ovulate anywhere between cd15-17. it took me a couple of month of using the digi ovu tests to figure it out. i also started temping my last period. i found it very helpful to figure out when i had ovulated and also it is a good measur to see if i am pregnent or af is coming. :) the bbt cost about $8-9 at walmart.


----------



## christylove

bellaswedus said:


> hey christylove. you know it is easier to use the digi ovulation tests. you can buy them at walmart for about $30. you will get 20 digi tests. they last me for about 3month as i know roughly when i ovulate. how long is your cycle? what date did you have the first day of your period last? i have a very regular cycle of 28-29days and i ovulate anywhere between cd15-17. it took me a couple of month of using the digi ovu tests to figure it out. i also started temping my last period. i found it very helpful to figure out when i had ovulated and also it is a good measur to see if i am pregnent or af is coming. :) the bbt cost about $8-9 at walmart.

first i would like to say thank you for saying hi,and for the info.:hugs::hugs:
i normally last 3 days, and no lately i can better perdict the weather than af!!!!!!!! i will def. look into gettinh the digi opk,because right now i feel lost:dohh:. i'malso notfeel welltoday first i started off just fighting a bad mood,and ended with me feel a little under the weather:cry:. i started taking my temp the other night it was 90.0??? and last night and tonight it is 98.8 not sure what it means lol!!!!!!! i started a journal ttc ttc ttc we are ttc just so i don't have to post every where.....if you don't mind explaining the temp thing please i'm really confused.....


----------



## kittenattacks

Welcome!


----------



## bellaswedus

sorry to hear that you were not feeling good. i hope you have a better day today. 
this is my suggestion when it comes to temping that i found really good, sign up for free at fertilityfriend.com. you will be able to keep a record of your temp everyday there and it will create a graph for you. this will show you when you have ovulated. 

second when you temp it needs to be in the morning. you have to take your temp before even getting out of bed or even moving around when you are awake. all you do is put the bbt next to your bed so as soon as you wake up you can just reach for it and temp. that is it. once you start moving it will not be accurate as your body temp will change due to movement. also you need to temp at exactly the same time everyday. lets say 7am every morning but if you happen to wake up 30min prior or 30min after 7am it is ok. but the time between your daily temping need to be at consistent hrs in the moring. also you need to have had at leaste 3hr of sleep prior to testing. 
let me know if you have any more questions. good luck girly.


----------



## christylove

kittenattacks said:


> Welcome!

thank you :hugs:


----------



## christylove

bellaswedus said:


> sorry to hear that you were not feeling good. i hope you have a better day today.
> this is my suggestion when it comes to temping that i found really good, sign up for free at fertilityfriend.com. you will be able to keep a record of your temp everyday there and it will create a graph for you. this will show you when you have ovulated.
> 
> second when you temp it needs to be in the morning. you have to take your temp before even getting out of bed or even moving around when you are awake. all you do is put the bbt next to your bed so as soon as you wake up you can just reach for it and temp. that is it. once you start moving it will not be accurate as your body temp will change due to movement. also you need to temp at exactly the same time everyday. lets say 7am every morning but if you happen to wake up 30min prior or 30min after 7am it is ok. but the time between your daily temping need to be at consistent hrs in the moring. also you need to have had at leaste 3hr of sleep prior to testing.
> let me know if you have any more questions. good luck girly.


thank you very very much i will start tempting tomorrow morning :):hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i did however get apositive opk last night
 



Attached Files:







Picture 014.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









Picture 016.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bellaswedus

yeah that is great. time to do the deed. you probably know this but i might as well tell you.........:) you know it is good to do the deed the 3-5days leading up to a positive opk?! well if you didn't know now you know. :) i hope you get jackpot and concieve this month. i still have another 13days to go but we will start with doing the deed every day starting in one week. :)


----------



## christylove

yes mam deed is done :) my husband isn't the type to skip a night lol!!!!! i thought that when your breast hurt ovulation has already taken place...mine have been tender for a few days- more like a week and now hurt real bad...smh.... when my breast hurt this bad af is normally 2 to3 days from visiting.....i hope i'm not out before i start....well enough about me... how are you????? i hope this cycle brings you a bumpor two :)


----------



## christylove

i think my eyes are playing tricks on me.....:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 015.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6









Picture 17.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## christylove

o my goodness i think i just got a bfp i must be tripping ijust got a postive opk :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 019.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## christylove

tweaked
 



Attached Files:







Picture 020.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eve

:hi: and welcome to bnb! x


----------



## christylove

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> :hi: and welcome to bnb! x

hi and thank you your little man is adorable!!!!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## christylove

thank you all for taking the time to welcome me to bnb....... i hope that you all are doing good and find yourself expecting..... if ever you need to talk i am here :)


----------



## bellaswedus

christylove said:


> o my goodness i think i just got a bfp i must be tripping ijust got a postive opk :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


so are you preggo? if so yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhh congrats. :)


----------



## christylove

bellaswedus said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> o my goodness i think i just got a bfp i must be tripping ijust got a postive opk :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> 
> so are you preggo? if so yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhh congrats. :)Click to expand...

no faulty test digi says no


----------



## bellaswedus

hey christy - don't worry your bfp will come when you least expect it. so what day on your cycle are you now? have you ovu yet? i am hopefully ovulating tomorrow or the day next.


----------



## christylove

bellaswedus said:


> hey christy - don't worry your bfp will come when you least expect it. so what day on your cycle are you now? have you ovu yet? i am hopefully ovulating tomorrow or the day next.

awwwwwww thank you, and yours is on the way as well :)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome :flow:


----------



## christylove

Waiting2bMommy said:


> :wave: Hello & Welcome :flow:

thank you:hugs:


----------



## 1sttimemomala

Welcome to bnb!:hugs:


----------



## christylove

1sttimemomala said:


> Welcome to bnb!:hugs:

thank you :hugs:


----------



## Jillibean

Hello, welcome and GOOD LUCK!! =)


----------



## lotsoflove820

hi!! :)


----------



## christylove

Jillibean said:


> Hello, welcome and GOOD LUCK!! =)

thank you....it looks like you are new also :) so...... welcome to you and congrats on the bfp healthy happy pregnancy:)


----------



## christylove

lotsoflove820 said:


> hi!! :)

hi and welcome to you as well...... lets get our bfp :)


----------

